# Pillars of the Earth TV series



## Brian G Turner (May 31, 2013)

Pillars of the Earth is available on Netflix, as I've just found out.

Really enjoyed the book and am enjoying the TV series so far - though they've changed a few things, I can understand why (not least because a lot of the conflict is internalised within the character POV in the book, something difficult to carry over in TV).

Just about to watch episode 5, and if it's anything like what happens in the book, I know we'll have to watch it reasonably early, otherwise we'll be too stoked up to sleep. 

Interestingly enough, my other half won't watch the Game of Thrones TV series - she's read the first book and half the second, but didn't enjoy it. However, when I compared Pillars of the Earth to Game of Thrones, she dismissed it - because PotE has got _art _in it.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jun 1, 2013)

I got hooked into _Pillars of the Earth_ when C4 showed it a while back, I found it surprisingly more-ish, even after missing the first couple of episodes. Then they did the sequel too, _World without End_... which was good... but wrapped up a bit too neatly and quickly I think. 

It's all definitely fired up my appetite for lavish historical drama - I think I'm addicted to the late night showings of _The Tudors_ that BBC2 are playing for their Tudor season. Ok, so it's wayward with the history, but it's entertainment 

p.s. going off-piste, but talking about the Tudor season, did you catch _The time travellers guide to Elizabethan England _on last night? Fascinating stuff, and there's more - it's on again next week and the week after.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 1, 2013)

Venusian Broon said:


> p.s. going off-piste, but talking about the Tudor season, did you catch _The time travellers guide to Elizabethan England _on last night? Fascinating stuff, and there's more - it's on again next week and the week after.



Didn't know it was on, but it's BBC and up on their iPlayer, so am going to watch it.

Am presuming it's based on Ian Mortimer's book, which is in my reading pile next to me. 

The Tudors is on Netflix as well, and have already marked them...


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jun 1, 2013)

I said:


> Didn't know it was on, but it's BBC and up on their iPlayer, so am going to watch it.
> 
> Am presuming it's based on Ian Mortimer's book, which is in my reading pile next to me.
> 
> The Tudors is on Netflix as well, and have already marked them...


 
Yes, they mentioned that the series was based on a book. 

It was fascinating how alien we modern Brits would be to Elizabethan ones, and vice versa. (I'll leave the revelations and standout thoughts till you've either read or watched the material, so no spoilers ) 

But I thoroughly enjoyed it, made me think of some of the discussions on this forum on historical accuracy/cultural differences/different modes of thought of people from different times etc...

As for _The Tudors, _just to warn you, they do play a bit fast and loose, but they get the events (and from my limited understanding of the real history) the characters more or less right - just compress it all a bit, simplify the situations to streamline 'the plot', get everyone sexy, and add a few bits of juicy speculation (that is probably wrong, but then as the documentary last week on the fall and death of Anne Boleyn there is room for all sorts of shenanigans that we are unlikely ever to find the truth about what happened). It might turn some people off! 

But it's like crack cocaine to me at the moment - thank god there's two episodes on tonight! It's a cast of hundreds - so it's fun noticing starlets and stars in it. I thought Sam Neill as Cardinal Woolsey was brilliant and did shed a tear at the end of the first series. (I'm not sure I was supposed too though, are we supposed to have sympathy for this historical character ...)


----------



## Nerds_feather (Jun 1, 2013)

Pillars of the Earth is quite good. Haven't seen the TV adaptation of World without End yet, though.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 1, 2013)

Venusian Broon said:


> But I thoroughly enjoyed it, made me think of some of the discussions on this forum on historical accuracy/cultural differences/different modes of thought of people from different times etc...



Indeed, completely underlined it. I've tried to cover some of this in my own writing, but obviously not enough - the programme leaves me frustrated thinking I need to push on this more. 

Will be watching episode 5 of Pillars of the Earth on Monday night. I suspect I'll need to get the tissues ready for something sad!


----------



## Connavar (Jun 2, 2013)

Nerds_feather said:


> Pillars of the Earth is quite good. Haven't seen the TV adaptation of World without End yet, though.



Pillars was pretty good mostly thanks to the good casting,the actors.  World without End was a weak sequel.  Hurt by too sappy writing and not nearly as good actors in the lead.   No Ian Macshane quality exactly.

Shame because Pillars was a good mini they showed on christmas couple of years ago and my whole family enjoyed it.


----------

